# player seeking online (play by post or chat) rpg game



## kirinke (Nov 30, 2003)

i would really like to play in either the forgotten realms or middle earth setting. i am fairly new to the d20 3e system, but can roleplay well. 

my wish list of possible characters is a mutant thrown into the game via magic (either accidental or on purpose). The mutant would most likely be a wolverine type mutant instead of something like cyclops. 

 I am willing to roll up a character according to DM wishes. lol.


----------



## jezter6 (Dec 1, 2003)

By the looks of it, you're looking for a D&D game...but I have a d20 Modern post apoc Terminator style game starting soon, and mutations from Darwin's World 2 are fine (within reason). If you're interested, feel free to pop into my thread also in this forum.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 2, 2003)

3e D&D is chock full o' mutant types, if you think outside the box. My PbP is set beneath the surface of the sea. Current PCs include a tiefling mermaid, oceanid (daughter of a salt hag and triton), sea haggle (fine damselfish hivemind), altered human (fish hag grafts), half-dragon succubus (SS monster levels), and a triton prince. Two newcomers include a half-sea elf and a half-elemental elf.

   Within the context of an undersea setting, what sort of "mutant" would you envision? You mentioned Wolverine. Would that be for his healing abilities, adamantium claws and skeleton, attitude, or all of the above? Applying these concepts to my campaign might result in an escaped aboleth slave modified with grafts or transformed into a skum. Perhaps the character is an emancipated spawn; undead are quite suited to aquatic adventures. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 2, 2003)

*possibly...*

possibly an augmented human or one who was born in an area of highly concentrated wild-magic. either that or the classic 'whisked away from their reality' gambit'. the adamantine skeliton might work as well, especially if she was a prisoner of a crazy mage.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 2, 2003)

kirinke said:
			
		

> the adamantine skeliton might work as well, especially if she was a prisoner of a crazy mage.




I was thinking more of a coral-encrusted skeleton


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2003)

*lol. the saughin thing or hag thing doesn't much appeal to me....*

lol. the saughin thing or hag thing doesn't much appeal to me.... i guess i am the tradition elf-bash-orc girl.


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 3, 2003)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ... i guess i am the tradition elf-bash-orc girl.




   Why are the elves bashing orc girls?  

   Well, there are sea elves...and I added krana; sea orcs. True, my campaign is a bit removed from the traditional dungeon crawl; it assumes that players are fascinated by the sea and wish to explore a realm of three dimensions. It assumes that a campaign unassociated with the typical PH races is acceptable. It assumes that players will allow the DM to ramble on aimlessly, in a 17-page Background...


----------



## kirinke (Dec 3, 2003)

*lol*

*cracks up. i guess elves are equal oportunity orc-bashers. if they be orcs, they be bashed. lol


----------

